# Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2



## Freeak (10. Juni 2010)

*Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Moin Leute, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Ich habe nen PC vin nem Freund da der macht wenn er MW2 Spiel Nette Geräusche beim Zocken.

Es ist schon ein "Etwas älterer PC", ein Komplettrechner von Ultraforce wen ich mich recht entsinne.

Die Eckdaten:
Coolermaster Mystique Case
2x Samsung HDD´s, 1x ne SP2504SC und ne HD 401LJ
Abit AB 9 Pro
Intel Core 2Dou 6300 @ 1,86GHZ OC auf 1,90GHz
1GB RAM von OCZ im Dualchannelmodus DDR2 800
GeForce 7950GX2 2x512 MB V-RAM
Raidmax RX 630K Netzteil (Keinen Plan wieviel Watt, steht nämlich auch nich Drauf)

Von Ton (Sehr nervig) habe ich nen Video mit meine Sony Erricson gemacht. ACHTUNG!!! Ihr benötigt Quicktime (da 3GP) zur wiedergabe.

Hier der Link: kostenlos Dateien hochladen bei File Upload X

Ich Hoffe ihr Wisset mehr wie ich.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Das ist eine Warnung, entweder wegen der Temp oder einem Lüfter, der sich langsamer dreht, als man im BIOS als Minimalwert eingestellt hat, oder aber von der Grafikkarte, weil die zu wenig Strom bekommt.

hat er das nur bei MW2? Wurde der PC mal entstaubt? Am besten mal die Temps messen, zb mit speedfan, GPU-Z usw. 

ps: vlt. is der PC auch wegen nur 1GB RAM überlastet?


----------



## Freeak (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

jepp ich hatte die Kiste erst von Knapp 3 Monaten bei mir und habe die Kiste saubergemacht. Alles aber wirklich alles.

Die Temps kann ich nicht einsehenw eil Everest diese nicht auslesen kann. Und auch CPUZ scheint nicht wirklich gehen zu wollen.

Und ja es ist nur bei Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Otep (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Also das hab ich schon mal bei nem Dell gehört... da lags am CPU Lüfter... der war so voller dreck das er nicht mehr drehte. Vielleicht hat Herbboy recht...


----------



## helladmin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Rchner pängt? Das ist krass 

Ist Temperaturproblem, checke das erstmal bevor du so weitermachst.

Da gehen ja schöne Popups beim Download des Videos "hoch"


----------



## Freeak (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Ich kann mir nur denken das das NT entweder zu Schwach ist, oder die Graka die Hufe Hochmacht. Ich hatte Schonmal ne 7950 Getauscht weil die nen defekt bekam (Bildfehler) und nun macht schon wieder ne 7950 die Hufe hoch.

Da wird sich mein Kollege aber Freuen wenn ich ihm das sage.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Der hat sich ernsthaft vor kurzem nochmal ne 7950 einbauen lassen? Was hat die gekostet? 

Kannst Du feststellen, von wo GENAU das piepen kommt? 

Wenn Du die Graka im Verdacht hast: kannst Du nicht mal Deine Karte bei ihm testweise einbauen? Und vlt. dessen Karte bei dir?


----------



## Freeak (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Kann sein das es auch nicht die Graka ist. Aber die 7950 hatte ich auf Ebay für glaube ich 60 EUR oder so Ersteigert, weiß nicht mehr aus dem Kopf muss ich nochmal nachsehen. den er wollte wenn dan Schon wieder ne Gleichwetige haben.

War mir recht ist ja nicht meine Kohle gewesen.^^

Genau Lokalisieren kann ich es nicht es scheint nur eben vom Mainboard zu kommen bzw. aus dem Vorderen Bereich des PC´s.

Was machbar wäre ist das ich die 7950 mal in den Sockel 939 PC Mi Asus A8N SLI Stecke und das mal Teste, mich nervt eben nur die Treiberdeinstallation, und das ich kein Modern Warfare 2 habe. Somit kann ich eben nicht Testen ob es wirklich an der Graka liegt.

Persönlich gehe ich ja wirklich vom NT aus oder eben das da ne Einsellung im BIOS nicht mehr Hinhaut.

Und zum Schluss noch ne Hypotetisch Frage.

Wechses System ist Flotter das im Eröffnungspost genannte oder Dieses?:

AMD Athlon 64 4800+ X2 Sockel 939
2GB DDR1 400 im Dualchannel von Corsair
ATI Radeon X1950XTX
ASUS A8N SLI Premium mit Nforce 4 Chipsatz
sowie 500 Watt Superflower Netzteil


Ist der PC meines Vaters.


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Die ATI Radeon X1950XTX ist minimal langsamer als deine und der AMD Prozessor ist glaube schneller. 
Da der PC deines Vaters 1GB mehr RAM hat würde ich diesen bevorzugen.


----------



## helladmin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Als allererste Maßnahme würde ich auf 4 GB aufrüsten, 1 GB ist der Falschenhals schlechthin.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Quastch, nix aufrüsten, vor allem nicht mit dem sauteurem DDR-RAM (1GB = 35-40€ !) : VERKAUFEN! Und zwar in Einzelteilen - es gibt noch immer ein paar Leute mit so939-Boards/CPUs, die ein bescheuertes Geld für Einzelteile zahlen.

Bei ebay kriegst Du für den X2 4800+ satte 100-170€ ! Selbst ein moderner AM3 Dualcore für 50€ wäre schon stärker... 

Für das Board, weil es eines der Top-939-Boards ist, kriegst Du ebenfalls 40-60€. 

Für das RAM - wenn es 2x1GB ist oder 1x2GB - kriegst Du auch noch 35-50€

Grafikkarte, o.k., die bringt vlt nur noch 20€.

Aber trotzdem: von der Kohle kannst Du eine WESENTLICH bessere neue Konfiguration auf AM3Basis zusammenstellen. 200€ kriegst Du da mindestens. Dann holst Du ein Board für 50€, nen Dualcore für 60€, 2GB RAM für 40€...

zB Board: MSI 770-C45, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7599-020R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 240, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (ADX240OCGQBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM einfach 2GB DDR3-1333 für ca. 45€ 

Dann ist man bei 150€, dazu dann noch eine Grafikkarte für 50-70€. Wenn man mehr als die 200€ für die alten Teile bekommt (was nicht unrealistisch ist) oder auch noch selber was reinstecken kann, dann wird es natürlich nochmal besser. Selbst Wenn man zu den og. Teilen nur eine 5670 für 70€ dazukauft: allein die Graka wäre schon doppelt so stark wie die x1950xtx und auch mindestens 50% besser als eine 7950 GX2.


----------



## helladmin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Quatsch? 

Naja, auf Ebay gibts den Speicher für nen Appel und nen Ei.


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

@Herbboy
Du weißt schon, dass das nicht sein PC ist sondern der des Vaters?


----------



## Freeak (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Ach ich liebe dieses Forum, da bekommt man gleich mal nen Upgradvorschlag für den PC der einem nichtmal gehört.

Jepp es ist die Kiste meines Dad´s. Und keine bange die Kiste wird noch Aufgerüstet, da kommt mein Aktuelles Board und RAM rein wenn ich mir noch nen 955 (Mein Dad braucht nicht so Brachial viel Power) Kaufe. Den ich will noch auf AM3 sowie DDR 3 Umsteigen.

Dazu noch ne gescheite Graka für meinen Vater und die Sache Passt. (Was würdet Ihr So Empfehlen?) Er Spiel Primär Empire: Total War und alle Medieval Vorgänger. Sollte schon für (fast) Maximale Details reichen, der Optik zuliebe.

Aber wieder zurück zu unserem "Problemkind" Der Intel Kiste mit der 7950GX2. So recht weiß  ich noch imemr nicht ob das nun am Netzteil, am RAM oder der Graka liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*



helladmin schrieb:


> Quatsch?
> 
> Naja, auf Ebay gibts den Speicher für nen Appel und nen Ei.


 
nö, 1GB DDR kostet neu so viel, dass Du auch bei ebay ziemlich viel bezahlst. 2GB gehen da wie gesagt für 35-50€ weg. Wozu noch Geld in die olle Kiste stecken? Lieber erkaufen und sich von dem Geld + dem, was selbst gebrauchte 2GB DDR1-RAM kosten würden, einen insgesamt viel besseren PC zusammenstellen. 


und @Freeak: ich weiß, dass das der PC Deines Vaters ist - ich dachte halt, dass er den nicht mehr braucht und Du den dann Deinem Kumpel geben wolltest, so hatte ich das verstanden. Aber trotzdem würd ich die Einzelteile den baldmöglichst verkaufen. Die Boards für so939 sind schon "billiger" geworden, d.h. die Nachfrage ist langsam nicht mehr s groß


----------



## Freeak (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rchner Pängt an zu Piepen in CoD Modern Warfare 2*

Nene den nutzt der schon noch, und es ist mir auch klar das Langsam der Zahn der zeit weiter an der Hardware Nagt, aber Lange Arbeitslosigkeit und viele kleine andere Blutsauger fordern Ihren Tribut, daher geht das Sparen eher Schlecht als Recht vorran.


----------

